
Ask HN: How to land a job after finishing a PhD? - auraham
I finished my PhD on CS with specialization in optimization through evolutionary algorithms a couple of months ago. Now, I am in the transition from a full-time student to a job in the industry. As pointed out by many users in HN, the hiring process is demanding, more than I expected (many interviews, coding challenges, and so on). Also, recruiters often set the bar very high: you are expected to know a considerable number of programming languages and frameworks, and previous experience in other jobs.<p>If you have experienced this transition, I&#x27;d like to know more about how you dealt with it.
======
person_of_color
Pick a language (Python / C++) and Leetcode.

Use leetcode to motivate learning data structures and algorithms.

Put your PhD code on Github.

This will (sadly) work.

------
underdeserver
Not a Ph.D., but note that not all places will require prior experience.

Be honest and ask the interview coordinator what the interview will look like,
then schedule it a week in advance to give yourself time to study.

If you're applying to a big company, google its interview process.

Good luck.

